# The flaming zombooka!!!!



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Found a cool game on addicting games for all you people who like to 'blow up' zombies. http://www.addictinggames.com/flaming-zombookas-game.html

Thought everyone would get a kick out of this one. Pretty fun to blow zombies up you know.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks! Now I can't stop playing this. Can't go to work...gotta play. Who needs a job anyways?


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Exactly! Now go kill some zombies!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

ok, so I actually played through the entire game... :zombie:


----------

